# I can't believe what I just read!



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry, I need a rant. I have just browsed on another forum which I no longer post on and there is this person on there saying she has bought this male bunny, without seeing him (a friend picked him up as she has been ill and couldn't drive) as she needed him right now for her breeding programme. She goes on to ask advice on what she thinks might be a genital infection, as she cannot afford the vet the look at him.

Is it me, or does anyone agree that if she cannot afford a trip to the vet with this bunny, she should not be thinking of breeding at all? What happens if something goes wrong? I have never bred anything, but don't you need some money for back up just in case?

I am appalled that there were two pages of replies and nobody mentioned this, it was all ah, ooh, isn't he sweet?


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)

omg, that is disgusting IMO.

If you can't afford a trip to the vets then imo you shouldn't have the pet, let alone breed 


God what is wrong with people, why can't they think things through :nono:
Can you pm me the forum please I feel a rant coming on :blink:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

This is the reason I no longer post of there; it is so pathetic. I assume she paid for this rabbit, but can't afford to take him to the vet. Obviously thinks she will make some money out of him, but what about all the extra food the doe will need and the extra bedding and stuff?

I have sent you a link. Will check back later to see how it goes!


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)

Commented


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

That's awful!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Think you may have stirred up a row. They are all scared of saying anything in case they get banned!


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> Think you may have stirred up a row. They are all scared of saying anything in case they get banned!


hmm looks that way doesn't it :
Oh well at least I have said my peace, doubt I'll ever post there again not my kind of forum lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)

Well said my peace and I can see it isn't getting through so I think it is best for me to walk away now before I start bashing my head on the desk


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> hmm looks that way doesn't it :
> Oh well at least I have said my peace, doubt I'll ever post there again not my kind of forum lol


Not mine either. I am now going to watch the war on there!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I am just trying to imagine what would have been said to the same post on this forum, but they are all treating her like she is a victim, poor soul! See what I mean by pathetic?


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)

OMFG!!!! they are now congratulating her because omg shock horror she actually checked the rabbit's genitals......


I mean come on do these people actually hear themselves speak? :

Well for one if that thread happened on here, it would have been closed very quickly, and I can pretty much guarantee that no-one would be congratulating them


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> *OMFG!!!! they are now congratulating her because omg shock horror she actually checked the rabbit's genitals......*I mean come on do these people actually hear themselves speak? :
> 
> Well for one if that thread happened on here, it would have been closed very quickly, and I can pretty much guarantee that no-one would be congratulating them


That is exactly what I thought. I would have thought that if someone was going to have a "breeding programme" they would first of all have checked the rabbit themselves, not send someone else to collect one she had never seen, and also checked the genitals as standard practice. I also would have taken him to a vet anyway, just to check that everything is ok, but she doesn't have the money for that.

It would definitely have caused a major row on here, I think, but all those people are so "well you have to learn" when she should already know before she goes in for breeding.

You can see why I don't post on there any more, can't you? There was only ever one sensible person on there who told what was what, and she got shouted down every time she posted. Not all nicey nice like the rest of them, so didn't fit in.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> That is exactly what I thought. I would have thought that if someone was going to have a "breeding programme" they would first of all have checked the rabbit themselves, not send someone else to collect one she had never seen, and also checked the genitals as standard practice. I also would have taken him to a vet anyway, just to check that everything is ok, but she doesn't have the money for that.
> 
> It would definitely have caused a major row on here, I think, but all those people are so "well you have to learn" when she should already know before she goes in for breeding.
> 
> You can see why I don't post on there any more, can't you? There was only ever one sensible person on there who told what was what, and she got shouted down every time she posted. Not all nicey nice like the rest of them, so didn't fit in.


Not to mention the fact that she thinks her mis-marked rabbit is breeding quality, sorry but that rabbit is no where near breed standard 

Oh well made my last post now, at least anyone else that looks on that thread will know that not everyone agrees with this practice :nono:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

The next one after yours is saying that if she wants to breed that is her business and vets are only needed in an emergency! I can imagine what state her animals get into before she will spend any money.::blink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)

I have one thing to say about that forum........ byb's anyone 

ETA: this beats Saturday telly I guess haha


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

I don't know what forum this is - but I wish I did!

I can't believe that people are being so 'nicey-nice' to this person. She buys a make rabbit without seeing it for breeding purposes? How did she know what it's confirmation/temperamnet were like if she hadn't seen it? She can't afford to take it to the vet and she is thinking of breeding it with possibly a genital disease? Does she not think it may pass onto the female? 

Totally irresponsible of not only the person who has the rabbit - but of everyone who is notgiving them some home truths.

Oh I could rant all day now


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)

CAstbury said:


> I don't know what forum this is - but I wish I did!
> 
> I can't believe that people are being so 'nicey-nice' to this person. She buys a make rabbit without seeing it for breeding purposes? How did she know what it's confirmation/temperamnet were like if she hadn't seen it? She can't afford to take it to the vet and she is thinking of breeding it with possibly a genital disease? Does she not think it may pass onto the female?
> 
> ...


And yet I'm the evil on cos I pointed it out :mad2::mad2:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> And yet I'm the evil on cos I pointed it out :mad2::mad2:


You've got someone agreeing with you now! They all wait to see what someone else says and if you had loads of posts they probably would have agreed straight away.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> You've got someone agreeing with you now! They all wait to see what someone else says and if you had loads of posts they probably would have agreed straight away.


I know just saw that, and I've had a couple pm's as well, me thinks I might be getting though to some at least :tongue_smilie:


----------



## petzplazaUK (Feb 21, 2011)

omg , so she thinks the rabbit has a genital infection but the rabbit hasnt been checked so could have anything else wrong with it too- and its going to be used for breeding??

for all the lady knows it could be from a litter of inbred rabbits and cause problems down the line.

some people are naive and only hear what they want to hear and unfortunately all you can do is offer the knowledge and advice and HOPE its taken on board, not very good for new visitors new to rabbit keeping who think this is ok tho, poor bunny


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> I know just saw that, and I've had a couple pm's as well, me thinks I might be getting though to some at least :tongue_smilie:


They seem to all be turning round and agreeing with you now; pathetic bunch of whatevers, can't state anything until someone else has stated it first. Well done! Someone also saying the rabbit has definitely got an hereditary disease!


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

what forum is this ? 
can someone pm me ?


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Irresponsible - and I have told them so!

Cannot believe that the owner thinks it is a rare rabbit! I feel sorry for the bun


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)

CAstbury said:


> Irresponsible - and I have told them so!
> 
> Cannot believe that the owner thinks it is a rare rabbit! I feel sorry for the bun


Just seen your message 

I thought I'd give them a quick genetics lesson whilst I was there, rare rabbit indeed pffft


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> Sorry, I need a rant. I have just browsed on another forum which I no longer post on and there is this person on there saying she has bought this male bunny, without seeing him (a friend picked him up as she has been ill and couldn't drive) as she needed him right now for her breeding programme. She goes on to ask advice on what she thinks might be a genital infection, as she cannot afford the vet the look at him.
> 
> Is it me, or does anyone agree that if she cannot afford a trip to the vet with this bunny, she should not be thinking of breeding at all? What happens if something goes wrong? I have never bred anything, but don't you need some money for back up just in case?
> 
> I am appalled that there were two pages of replies and nobody mentioned this, it was all ah, ooh, isn't he sweet?


Firstly if she bought this male bunny she obviously found the money from somewhere to purchase him. If shes been ill and cant drive then why take on extra animals plus breed, they still need cleaning out and looking after, plus food, bedding etc. so that would just be more work and money. Breeding does cost even more, so that would again be more money just for food and stuff to clean them out, without as you say vet bills for any problems or illnesses.
She might eventually sell the baby bunnies, but until then its going to cost a lot more to feed and keep them up front, without the cost of veterinary treatment on top if its needed. At the end of the day theres enough unwanted rabbits looking for homes as well anyway.

If its any consolation Im appalled too. We looked after my daughters guinea pigs for a few weeks, and with sawdust,straw,hay and food, that wasnt cheap, plus the cleaning out several times a week.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

the Rabbit woman is back. Apparently she has taken the bunny to the vet and he has told her there is nothing to worry about; the person who told her he had a disease says her vet does not know what he is talking about. Then she goes on to say that she is doing it for her sick father and it is going to ruin his business! My god, is he actually making a full time business out of bunny breeding? I have heard of puppy farms, and this sound similar.

I am quite disgusted.


----------



## catloveralicia (Oct 22, 2009)

Which forum is this?


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> the Rabbit woman is back. Apparently she has taken the bunny to the vet and he has told her there is nothing to worry about; the person who told her he had a disease says her vet does not know what he is talking about. Then she goes on to say that she is doing it for her sick father and it is going to ruin his business! My god, is he actually making a full time business out of bunny breeding? I have heard of puppy farms, and this sound similar.
> 
> I am quite disgusted.


So am I tbh, I just got a pm from her.
Well I will let everyone see what they think for themselves but this screams BYB to me 

Hello, Im sorry that you have taken my forum out of proportion, if you read the comment I have just added I dont think I quite explained myself, my father has just had a serious operation & they are his bunnies, so Iam doing my best to take care of them & as hes not in the right frame of mind to advise me I thought Id post a forum for some help and as far as the monies concerned I may have worded that wrong aswel, if a serious issue accured I would find the money to pay the vets obviously but Iam not in a position to earn money myself & my father not being able to work monies tight so Im trying to save where I can so I thought I would see if anyone knew what it was before spending a ridiculous amount of money on a consultation for the vet to just say nothing is wrong, I hope I havnt given my father a bad reputation as he is the best rabbit breeder I know, sorry if I worded the forum wrong, :/.

After reading the other comments I am just getting angrier so really will have to walk away now, I can only bang my head on this virtual brick wall for so long before I get a huge headache 
I feel so sorry for her rabbits I really do...


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> So am I tbh, I just got a pm from her.
> Well I will let everyone see what they think for themselves but this screams BYB to me
> 
> Hello, Im sorry that you have taken my forum out of proportion, if you read the comment I have just added I dont think I quite explained myself, my father has just had a serious operation & they are his bunnies, so Iam doing my best to take care of them & as hes not in the right frame of mind to advise me I thought Id post a forum for some help and as far as the monies concerned I may have worded that wrong aswel, if a serious issue accured I would find the money to pay the vets obviously but Iam not in a position to earn money myself & my father not being able to work monies tight so Im trying to save where I can so I thought I would see if anyone knew what it was before spending a ridiculous amount of money on a consultation for the vet to just say nothing is wrong, I hope I havnt given my father a bad reputation as he is the best rabbit breeder I know, sorry if I worded the forum wrong, :/.
> ...


She has obviously never heard of a full stop! If this is her father's "business", how come he didn't know that this bunny was not rare? If it is his business, how many bloody rabbits is he breeding? You can't get much for a baby bunny no matter how rare. Definitely smacks of byb.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Good thing I dont know what forum it is, i have no patience with idiots like that!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

crofty said:


> Good thing I dont know what forum it is, i have no patience with idiots like that!


Do you want me to send you the link? B3rnie has stirred up a bit of a hornet's nest over there and now the rabbit woman has started a new thread still trying to contradict herself.

I mean, really, if you can't afford one vet visit, would you really have an immediate breeding programme? I wouldn't, and I know little about bunnies, except that they are hard work!


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

I agree with you, too many people are breding all kinds of animals without the money to back it up ... make you sick :tongue_smilie:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I wish the BRC would do more like the KC who can keep a record of blood lines, hip score etc, and then our poor bunnies wouldnt end up so badly bread. These threads really irritate me. Your conscious knows you are in the wrong otherwise you wouldnt be asking on a forum


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

For those who haven't read the forum in question, and the argument seems to have stopped now, she first said she had found this "rare" bunny which she hadn't seen and sent someone else to collect, because she was recovering from an operation and she needed him right now for her breeding programme. She found something suspicious on his genitals, so was asking advice on it because she could not afford a visit to the vet.

Firstly, people were congratulating her for checking his bits (bizarre) then when told the bunny was not rare and was probably a carrier of a genetic disease, she changed her story to saying she bought bunny for her father who was recovering from the operation, and this was going to "ruin his business", which of course stirred up a whole hornet's nest.

One wonders how to make a "business" out of breeding bunnies unless he has hundreds, but I don't know how much rare bunnies go for. Properly regulated it is only puppy farmers and the like who make a business out of it, not proper breeders of anything.

It horrified me that anyone could think of breeding when they don't have even enough for one vet visit. 

It all seems to have died down now, but she did rather get slated in the end.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> For those who haven't read the forum in question, and the argument seems to have stopped now, she first said she had found this "rare" bunny which she hadn't seen and sent someone else to collect, because she was recovering from an operation and she needed him right now for her breeding programme. She found something suspicious on his genitals, so was asking advice on it because she could not afford a visit to the vet.
> 
> Firstly, people were congratulating her for checking his bits (bizarre) then when told the bunny was not rare and was probably a carrier of a genetic disease, she changed her story to saying she bought bunny for her father who was recovering from the operation, and this was going to "ruin his business", which of course stirred up a whole hornet's nest.
> 
> ...


Don't forget the rare bunny, wasn't actually rare  LOL


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

What sort of 'rare' bunny is this?
No one cane make money from rabbit breeding, if i calculate how much i spend during the year compared to how much the buns sell for id be quids down!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

frags said:


> What sort of 'rare' bunny is this?
> No one cane make money from rabbit breeding, if i calculate how much i spend during the year compared to how much the buns sell for id be quids down!


poor VM nethie


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

newfiesmum said:


> Do you want me to send you the link? B3rnie has stirred up a bit of a hornet's nest over there and now the rabbit woman has started a new thread still trying to contradict herself.
> 
> I mean, really, if you can't afford one vet visit, would you really have an immediate breeding programme? I wouldn't, and I know little about bunnies, except that they are hard work!


Yeh send me the link lol


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

The thread has been removed now. It always happens on that forum as soon as there is a disagreement; it is all too nicey nice to be of any interest or use.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> poor VM nethie


Big time rare!!................. NOT!!! :nono:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

frags said:


> Big time rare!!................. NOT!!! :nono:


I know nothing at all about rabbits, but the girl seemed to think it was rare because it had blue eyes or something. Then when everyone said it wasn't rare and probably had some hereditary disease, she said it was going to ruin her father's business. That is what finally got them going, I think. It wasn't too bad, actually, nothing like the arguments that sometimes arise on here, but they closed it down anyway.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

VM is the gene that creates blue eye white rabbits  I have a VM frenchie but as she is a butterfly you cant see the blaze up her face, she has blue eyes 
This is Calla










Not rare or a genetic problem


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

frags said:


> VM is the gene that creates blue eye white rabbits  I have a VM frenchie but as she is a butterfly you cant see the blaze up her face, she has blue eyes
> This is Calla
> 
> 
> ...


She is sweet. Rabbits have long ears, little fluffy round tails, need cleaning out a lot, need their bums cleaned out a lot and need their teeth cut back in many cases. That is my sole knowledge of bunnies - oh and they are extremely cuddly!

So, I have only quoted what I remember, could be wrong.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> She is sweet. Rabbits have long ears, little fluffy round tails, need cleaning out a lot, need their bums cleaned out a lot and need their teeth cut back in many cases. That is my sole knowledge of bunnies - oh and they are extremely cuddly!
> 
> So, I have only quoted what I remember, could be wrong.


Oh yeah i know you only quoted huni, just wanted to show you she was wrong for sure 
Deffo cuddly!! Calla is the most cuddly out of my buns and she now has 8 babies and still loving the fuss from me :tongue_smilie:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

frags said:


> Oh yeah i know you only quoted huni, just wanted to show you she was wrong for sure
> Deffo cuddly!! Calla is the most cuddly out of my buns and she now has 8 babies and still loving the fuss from me :tongue_smilie:


Baby ones are even more cuddly! Unfortunately rabbits come in for the worst sort of neglect through sheer ignorance, don't they? People think they just need a hutch and some food and water, cleaning out once in a while and that is that. That poor rabbit someone posted about yesterday with the horrifically long teeth, who had to have his bum shaved, is an example. Someone I know acquired two rabbits from neighbours who had nailed the hutch shut because they couldn't be bothered to fix the catch. They had veggies stuffed through the bars, a water bottle, no clean bedding, no runs nothing. She offered to take them and they were glad to get rid of them, thank goodness.

My daughter kept rabbits here and still does now she is in Australia. She would clean them out every day, especially their bedroom bit, spend hours in the snow and rain cleaning their bums and checking their teeth, etc. They are actually more work than a horse I think!

But when someone is breeding as a business, the mind boggles.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

if we are showing off VM rabbits

this is destiny frenchie x VM (vienna marked) black, you can clearly see the white marks as she isnt a butterfly lol 









VM can also cause partial blue eyes









and yes unfortunately rabbits are one of the most neglected, if not THE most neglected, pets, they are as much work as a dog or cat, but people dont seem to realise this, of couse a 2 ft hutch at the end of the garden, and being fed once a week is all a rabbit needs, right?


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> if we are showing off VM rabbits
> 
> this is destiny frenchie x VM (vienna marked) black, you can clearly see the white marks as she isnt a butterfly lol
> 
> ...


Calla's left eye is half blue half brown  
She is beautiful lil miss


----------

